# First shoot paperwork advice



## Charliedelta (Nov 20, 2013)

I was asked to do a photo shoot for a model. It will be my first real shoot where I'll get paid. I used to do model release agreements for all the TFCD shots I've done so far. 

What kind of agreement will I need to have the model sign? I was thinking about something that states that the copyright will still be mine, the use she can make of the photos (probably self promotion like her portfolio, website,etc), the fact that I'll use the pictures for my portfolio and my website/Facebook page, and that she is ok with me taking pictures of her. Is that enough?

what else do I need to mention? 

How many pictures am I supposed to give her? And how would you write it in the agreement?

Thanks


----------



## wyogirl (Nov 20, 2013)

First off, I'm not a lawyer so not offering legal advice, also not a pro so you can take it or leave it...

I would charge X amount for your time per hour of shooting.
Then charge X amount per digital file.
You can also charge for travel if you need to.

The model can then choose what and how many of what to purchase after you have done the shoot.


----------



## KmH (Nov 20, 2013)

I recommend getting - A Digital Photographer's Guide to Model Releases: Making the Best Business Decisions with Your Photos of People, Places and Things


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 20, 2013)

ASMP has sample forms and other business resources for photographers. There's also a book of sample forms by Tad Crawford (should find it on Amazon).


----------



## tirediron (Nov 21, 2013)

Your agreement/release should state the conditions of use (that is, what each of you is allowed and not allowed to do with the images), that you retain copyright, and exclusivity.  How many images you provide is something you and the client will have to agree on, since this is a paid session, she should be telling you how many what and what she requires.  I typically provide 4-8 images, but I NEVER promise a set number, rather use a phrase such as, "session will typcially provide 'X' images'.


----------

